
KeyMe a Marriage of Google SAML with AWS - moos3
https://github.com/wheniwork/keyme
======
moos3
I wrote this so that people don't need to have accounts made in the AWS IAM
Console to be able to access services. This uses assume_role_with_saml so
theres currently only a 1 hour time limit for the credentials. I'm working
with AWS to see how we can get this bumped up to at least 6 hours and away to
invalidate them from the AWS console.

